# Jackson Kilroy



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Opinions ?

Anyone paddle it yet ?

I'm liking what I see.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Neil has this boat and seems to really enjoy it.

Shoot him a PM for more details (if he doesn't chime in here).

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/member.php?u=4140


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Never paddled one yet but every time I see a review the more I like I this boat. 

Hopefully I can save enough money for one next year unless something better comes out by then.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh sweet Jesus don't get Neil going....

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

My OP on this boat is below. It just keeps getting better as far as I am concerned. I did a 2-3 hundred miles of creeks and small rivers in it this summer, and I don't even think that is what it probably does the best. This would be a tremendous foul weather yak. Lots of stability and protection from the elements for you and your gear.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=229968

I think it doesn't get the buzz that some yaks are getting because SOTs are all the rage. I had SIKs and a hybrid before this, and this is sort of the best of both.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

What are you going to use the boat for, and don't listen to Neil, he has been in the sun too long

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Oh sweet Jesus don't get Neil going....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LOL...I saw this just after I posted. He cleared the rocks a little better in his Coosa than I did yesterday, but between my gear and gut, I probably had an extra 75 pounds on him. When I paddle with Larry in his Coosa, I clear the rocks just the same...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

With the low water yesterday, the coosa shined, being able to turn on a dime and maze my way thru the rocks, can't beat that boat for that! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Kilroy will probably replace my Ascend D10.

EDIT: Wow, just watched the 2nd video, that yak looks awesome. Incredible features, really like the interior rod storage and removable deck. Hook storage in the split foam, BRILLIANT!  I may end up with two of these eventually replacing both the Ascend and Vapor, SIK are great for cold weather yakking. I'll going to wait till next year at least so I can catch any improvements.

Based on the 'Cuda 12 hull, it's not going to be a great white water yak (I didn't say it couldn't do it Neil  ), but should do fine in easy moving water and familiar flows. 

Hey, I want to know more about the 



 they showed in the Kilroy video!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> What are you going to use the boat fo
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Flatwater I guess, in moving water, no way IMO.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

shwookie said:


> Flatwater I guess, in moving water, no way IMO.


I did LD, BD, BL, KK, RF, Upper Scioto, Tangy, etc. this summer. It handled Factory Rapids at 350 cfs like I was on a kiddie ride at the fair. Way.

Funny, though. When I got back to school this year, a couple kids asked me if I'd been working out.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> It handled Factory Rapids at 350 cfs like I was on a kiddie ride at the fairway.


No issues with that stern keel getting pushed in eddies or getting a heart stopping thrill on snags or rocks?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

backlashed said:


> No issues with that stern keel getting pushed in eddies or getting a heart stopping thrill on snags or rocks?


Only if you take your hands off of the wheel. I have just let it ride into an eddie to see what it does, and it will do a bit of a snap turn if you let it. Stick your paddle in the water to stop that.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmmmmm, now I'm wondering how the Cruise 12 will do in the LMR or GMR. I'm thinking my 14'4" 'Cuda will be a tad long for that.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

shwookie said:


> Flatwater I guess, in moving water, no way IMO.


I saw this boat handle some hairy obsticles this spring in a fairly quick flow. Did just fine. As a matter of fact there was a coosa there on that same float and the guy struggled. I do my fair share of creek fishing and see people having fun and navigating just fine in all typs of yaks.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It depends on the person's abilities. If you take a fast flow and want to hit the eddies, the coosa will beat the kilroy hands down with the same paddling abilities, don't get me wrong the kilroy's a nice boat, but the keel and length prevent it from turning like the coosa.

Try this, in very fast water below a riffle, try to paddle across the current with a slight angle upstream, any boat with a pronounced keel will snap turn, don't care how good you are, you'll be lucky to stay dry. In the coosa it was designed by white water guys from the start, it excels in moving water, the front will glide over the fast water and you can ferry across with little effort. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> It depends on the person's abilities. If you take a fast flow and want to hit the eddies, the coosa will beat the kilroy hands down with the same paddling abilities, don't get me wrong the kilroy's a nice boat, but the keel and length prevent it from turning like the coosa.
> 
> Try this, in very fast water below a riffle, try to paddle across the current with a slight angle upstream, any boat with a pronounced keel will snap turn, don't care how good you are, you'll be lucky to stay dry. In the coosa it was designed by white water guys from the start, it excels in moving water, the front will glide over the fast water and you can ferry across with little effort.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The other day I said a Coosa wasn't as bad on flatwater as people state and got hammered about hull and keel design. Today its the opposite where keel doesn't really matter...

And before I get called a hypocrite, I'd argue that the shortcomings of a slippery hull are far easier to overcome than the restrictions created by a well defined front and rear keel. 

Again, on flatwater, sure. Although I'd go solo or small canoe first.
On moving water, way no. There are simply too many better choices.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Today its the opposite where keel doesn't really matter...


Yea, it gets a little confusing at times, it's taken me a while to figure it out. I think what matters is

1. The experience of the paddler and

2. the conditions on the water. If there is quartering wind on flat water, a river boat is going to be a lot of work to keep it on track. If there are a lot of snags, a lot of eddies, a boat with a sever keel (like my 'Cuda) will be a greater challenge to navigate the water.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Yea, it gets a little confusing at times, it's taken me a while to figure it out. I think what matters is
> 
> 1. The experience of the paddler and
> 
> 2. the conditions on the water. If there is quartering wind on flat water, a river boat is going to be a lot of work to keep it on track. If there are a lot of snags, a lot of eddies, a boat with a sever keel (like my 'Cuda) will be a greater challenge to navigate the water.


I actually think it goes more like this,
1. which boat someone has
2. what water someone has paddled
3. if the day ends in Y


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

shwookie said:


> There are simply too many better choices.


I'm sorry you bought the wrong kayak and have to work so hard to defend it...


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info and opinions.

My short list is the Native Ultimate and the Jackson Kilroy.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> I'm sorry you bought the wrong kayak and have to work so hard to defend it...


Uh huh.
The only thing right about your boat is the color Jack. :T
Lol.

Neil and I fish in the same circles, just friendly banter in case anyone gets the wrong idea.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

shwookie said:


> I'd argue that the shortcomings of a slippery hull are far easier to overcome than the restrictions created by a well defined front and rear keel.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
X10

THAT right there sums it up PERFECTLY!!!

Good paddling technique can absolutely offset any loose handling due to keel design.
But there is no way to make a giant front keel go away. You can absolutely compensate for it in flowing water if the flow isn't very pronounced. But there's no way to hide it when it comes to quick eddy turns and catching on rocks in low water.

IF you are looking for a good, all around, do LOTS of things, stable, dry ride, then the Kilroy is a great boat.
If you're primarily a river fisherman, and want a boat for fishing rivers, than the Coosa is really, REALLY hard to beat.


----------

